#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Oil And Gas Production >  >  >  Bs & w

## iserlohn99

salam everyone



i have two questions

what is the BS & W and how we use it is there any documentations about it.

and what is the clean out of well 

thanksSee More: Bs & w

----------


## darcyoil

Hi.

Bs&W= Bottom sediment and water.

In crude oil analysis, we always analyze the sample to determine how much net oil is there. The Bs&W figure, usually reported as a percentage, gives us a quantification of the impurities in the crude. This is important for many reasons: first, the Bs&W percentage reduces the volume of oil you transfer/sell. Secondly, most refineries have cutoff limits of Bs&W, above which (say max 1.2%), they will refuse to accept your crude, or levy high processing charges. Thirdly, the Bs&W figure if high, tells you to wake up and go tweak your dosing/heater-treater settings at your installation so that you don't lose your bonus when the boss finds out!!

----------


## Trostis

Hi, iserlohn99.

I'm not sure if it's "Bottom Sediments and Water" or "*Basic* Sediments and Water" but, it's more or less what darcyoil described. Many times it's assumed to be the same as the watercut but, strictly speaking the BS&W also accounts for any other non-oil impurities (sand,...).

Regarding the well clean out, it's the process of removing the foreign fluids (drilling, completion, workover...) from a well and replacing them with clean native reservoir fluids (oil, gas...water); once you produce pure reservoir fluids at surface, the wellbore is assumed to be clean. That's it, more or less.

Regards.

----------


## white hawk

basic sediment and water = which means the pecentage of water +sediments (clay salts mud additives)
we monitore this number when we want to revive the well after killing it for workover

----------

